# wishlist prizes?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone got ideas for monthly prizes... what would be on your wishlist so i could get some ideas.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

photo contest 

also things everyone can use - ie a jug of prime, or master test kit, python water changer, gift certificates to LFS, automatic feeder


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

pleco caves, led moonlights, a pony....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

120 gallon reef ready system with stand, sump, lighting, skimmer, etc...

Oh... reality? Heater, powerhead, filter....


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Who doesn't like having more tanks.:lol:
Same goes for fish too, GC to our sponsors places are always nice.
Hey Shaun I finally setup the prize I won so many moons ago.
:bigsmile:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A condo on False Creek. (Or maybe a gift certificate for a selection of fish from one of the sponsors.)


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

A tank boy, please, Shaun :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> A tank boy, please, Shaun :bigsmile:


Did you already buy a costume for him Shelley? :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Did you already buy a costume for him Shelley? :bigsmile:


You know it!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If we're going crazy...
A trip to Asia to visit all the "Fish Streets/ blocks".:bigsmile:
Or to South America to catch wild Cichlids.
I'd even settle a trip to Florida or Hawaii to catch wild cichlids too.
A monster trophy Wolf/Dovii or some bright red Red Devils with fat lips.
:lol:


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe some NLS cichlid formula or dainichi food


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Gift certificates are always nice, even better if you get to choose the sponsor.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

backup heaters/filters, water conditioner, test kits or test kit refills (my nitrate tester runs out first!), algae wafers, etc.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Mferko said:


> photo contest
> 
> also things everyone can use - ie a jug of prime, or master test kit, python water changer, gift certificates to LFS, automatic feeder


+1

Would need all of those eventually eh.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Canucks playoff tickets 
ok, seriously....fish food of some sort.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A python, for sure. It's not on my wish list any more because I finally bought one, but really it's the best thing I ever bought for this hobby. It has literally changed my life with respect to water changes. Such a piece of cake now.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there should be a monthly or bimonthly photo contest. that would be awesome


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shawn,

I think that with all the sponsors contributing what they can every few months, is enough for me.They have shown enough generosity, so to ask for more or new things in my thoughts is being greedy.Not shooting down your ideas or being rude with my comments, but times are tough for all these days , hobby or not.I will thank you,your staff/mods,and sponsors for what they have done for this community.

Luke



Nicklfire said:


> Anyone got ideas for monthly prizes... what would be on your wishlist so i could get some ideas.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I think that with all the sponsors contributing what they can every few months, is enough for me.They have shown enough generosity, so to ask for more or new things in my thoughts is being greedy.Not shooting down your ideas or being rude with my comments, but times are tough for all these days , hobby or not.I will thank you,your staff/mods,and sponsors for what they have done for this community.
> 
> Luke


I second that! (But I STILL want a tank boy )


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tank boy huh? some one here has some "rich tastes"



-N/A- said:


> I second that! (But I STILL want a tank boy )


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I think that with all the sponsors contributing what they can every few months, is enough for me.They have shown enough generosity, so to ask for more or new things in my thoughts is being greedy.Not shooting down your ideas or being rude with my comments, but times are tough for all these days , hobby or not.I will thank you,your staff/mods,and sponsors for what they have done for this community.
> 
> Luke


Hey Luke,

These prizes would not be from sponsors(unless they want to be included) they would be from BCA, just like the gift certificates last time were from bca.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monthly-prize-winner-s-news-3/feb-donator-prizes-annouced-13254/

Sponsors always have a choice if they want to contribute prizes or not, it's all up to them.


----------

